# Best Paint for Plastic?



## officerripley (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, all, as near as I can tell, it appears that Krylon Fusion is rated the best paint for plastic. It looks like Krylon came out with it in "brush-it-on" cans rather than the spray cans, which drew my interest since I've got some teeny, tiny areas I need to apply it. But it looks like the brush-on isn't rated as high as the spray. Has anybody tried the brush-on kind? Or is there a way of using the spray somehow to apply to a tiny area? Or know of a brand besides Krylon Fusion? Thanks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have no clue


----------

